# QNAP NAS TS-112 Wird plötzlich nicht mehr erkannt!



## Rud (19. September 2012)

*QNAP NAS TS-112 Wird plötzlich nicht mehr erkannt!*

Hi, ich habe seit einiger Zeit schon ein QNAP TS-112, mit dem ich bis heute nie Probleme hatte, doch nun lässt sich mein NAS plötzlich nicht mehr aufrufen. Ich finde es weder unter den Netzwerk-Geräten, noch über die IP, im lokalen Netzwerk oder auch übers Internet. 
Ich habe keinerlei Ahnung wodurch dies entstanden sein soll. Von heute auf morgen konnte ich mein NAS nicht mehr erreichen. Meine Aktuelle Festplatte ist die "Samsung HD204UI 2 TB" Ich habe auch direkt einmal eine andere Festplatte eingesetzt, jedoch tut sich da auch nichts. Meine Frage nun, kann das NAS einfach abgeraucht sein, oder andere Hardwareschäden haben, oder geht ihr von etwas anderem aus? 

Ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen und bedanke mich schonmal für eure Antworten.

Grüße Rud


----------



## Spinal (20. September 2012)

*AW: QNAP NAS TS-112 Wird plötzlich nicht mehr erkannt!*

Vielleicht ist es abgestürzt und hat sich "resettet" oder so. Bist du sicher das die IP richtig ist? Kannst du es anpingen?

bye
Spinal


----------



## Rud (29. September 2012)

*AW: QNAP NAS TS-112 Wird plötzlich nicht mehr erkannt!*

Oh, ich dachte ich habe hier schon etwas geschrieben. Aber da hat das wohl mal wieder nicht richtig abgeschickt abgeschickt...

Also ich kann es weder anpingen noch per Q-Finder finden oder sonst was.


----------



## norse (29. September 2012)

*AW: QNAP NAS TS-112 Wird plötzlich nicht mehr erkannt!*

Mh ich behaupte mal Szenario Update:

Das Nas hatte ein software update und ist nun schrott / standard ip eingestellt? Schau dir mal die Anleitung an, vlt gibts eine standard feste ip, über die du sie dann wiederbekommst

ansonsten würd ich sagen das ding ist abgeraucht. platten ausbauen und daten retten und das ding einschicken.

was sagt dein router? der zeigt dir auch an, welches gerät gerade im netz ist


----------



## Rud (29. September 2012)

*AW: QNAP NAS TS-112 Wird plötzlich nicht mehr erkannt!*

Ich befürchte leider genau das selbe, da ich wirklich gar keine rückmeldung von dem Gerät bekomme.Die Festplatte dürfte aber nicht beschädigt worden sein, oder?  werde das gerät am Montag einschicken.


----------



## Spinal (29. September 2012)

*AW: QNAP NAS TS-112 Wird plötzlich nicht mehr erkannt!*

Also soweit ich ich mich erinnere findet der QNAP Finder das Gerät auch wenn es gar nicht im richtigen Netz ist. Scheint also ein schwerwiegenderer Fehler zu sein. Zur Sicherheit würde ich aber auch die Kabelverbindung checken und den QNAP mal an einem anderen PC suchen, nicht das es lediglich der Virusscanner oder die Firewall o.ä. ist.
Ich habe einen TS 109 und hatte Hardwaremäßig noch nie ein Problem, ausser das mir mal eine Festplatte abgeraucht ist. Das war aber nicht die Schuld vom QNAP. Was passiert denn, wenn du das Gerät startest? Fährt es ganz normal hoch und gibt die üblichen Pieptöne von sich? oder leuchtet die Statusleuchte rot? Oder andere Auffälligkeiten?

Abgeraucht wäre schade, die Daten auf der Festplatte sollten nicht betroffen sein. Allerdings würde ich die Festplatte wegen des Dateisystems erst im funktionierendem QNAP wieder einsetzen.

Btw. konnte ich damals alle Daten mit einem Tool retten. Also selbst wenn die nicht mehr laufen sollte gibt es da Möglichkeiten.

bye
Spinal


----------



## Rud (30. September 2012)

*AW: QNAP NAS TS-112 Wird plötzlich nicht mehr erkannt!*

Nach dem was ich feststellen kann fährt das NAS ganz normal hoch, Piepstöne sind ebenfalls vorhanden. PC Laptop Handy nichts findet das NAS. Selbst ohne Festplatte müsste ich das QNAP NAS zumindest iwie finden können. Da dem nicht so ist, gehe ich von einem Hardwareschaden aus.

Wegen den Daten: Diese sind zwar wichtig, brauche ich allerdings nicht jeden Tag, sodass es ausreichen müsste wenn ich diese Festplatte in ein neues NAS einbauen würde.


----------

